# More Pakistan.....



## AWP (Jan 7, 2011)

A pretty good article, I need to go find the book.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2011/01/07/pakistani-turmoil-renews-deep-concerns-troubled-ally/#



> With Pakistan's civilian government clinging to power in the face of deepening internal divisions, a new book by a former CIA officer says Pakistan is the most dangerous place on earth and should be President Obama's top national-security priority.
> 
> “It is the fastest growing nuclear arsenal in the world and it has more terrorists per square mile than any other country in the world,” Bruce Riedel, author of “Deadly Embrace: Pakistan, America and the Future of Global Jihad” tells FOX News in an exclusive interview. “Pakistan is our most important partner in the war against Al Qaeda and the most difficult partner in the war against Al Qaeda.”


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 8, 2011)

You know what book I'd really like to read?  "How We Utterly Destroyed the Haqqani Network and Got ISI to Stop Dicking Us Around in Afghanistan"  by GEN David Petraeus, with a forward by GEN (ret.) Stanley McChrystal.  Guess I 'll have to wait a few years for that one.


----------



## AWP (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd like to read "Two Countries, One Cup: How the United States and India Dissolved a Rogue Terrorist Nation."


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 9, 2011)

Politics with a subliminal porn tie-in... brilliant.  Would be a best-seller.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 9, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder if you guys think I'm kidding when I say nuke the place.  I'm not, seriously if a country every needed to be turned into a glass bowl Pakistan is it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41545606/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia

*Pakistan issues arrest warrant for Musharraf*





> ISLAMABAD — A Pakistani anti-terrorism court judge has issued an arrest warrant for former military ruler Pervez Musharraf in connection with the 2007 assassination of ex-Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto, a spokesman for Musharraf said on Saturday.



Interesting.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh for cryin' out loud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Let's make them a deal..Musharraf for Raymond Davis.


----------



## QC (Feb 12, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Sometimes I wonder if you guys think I'm kidding when I say nuke the place.  I'm not, seriously if a country every needed to be turned into a glass bowl Pakistan is it.



"Global strike" is still on the table so Pashtunistan would be high on the list if shit came up trumps.


----------



## Etype (Feb 13, 2011)

I believe Mexican and Pakistani sovereignty are two of the biggest threats to American sovereignty; do you think we should honor other countries sovereignty when it threatens our own sovereignty?

How many times can you use sovereignty in a sentence?


----------



## x SF med (Feb 13, 2011)

Etype said:


> I believe Mexican and Pakistani sovereignty are two of the biggest threats to American sovereignty; do you think we should honor other countries sovereignty when it threatens our own sovereignty?
> 
> How many times can you use sovereignty in a sentence?



This is the country of ____________ led by the despot _________, his regime is threatening the soverignty of the US.  Your team has been chosen to _____________.  Your mission, Mr. Phelps....

you mean like that?


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 13, 2011)

just for fun....

mod edit:  linked to document with FOUO caveat, link removed

Source: CIA


----------



## QC (Feb 13, 2011)

Did Salman Rushdi write that? Classic!


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 13, 2011)

donnow QC.... I posted something wrong maybe.... hey admin.. i'm sorry for real...


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 13, 2011)

It's not a problem Mike, it just that it's an FOUO document (meaning it's not supposed to be on the open Internet), no harm.


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 13, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> It's not a problem Mike, it just that it's an FOUO document (meaning it's not supposed to be on the open Internet), no harm.


I'm very sorry Mara.... will not happen ever again...


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 13, 2011)

No drama Mike, that's not something we expect everyone to know.

Generally speaking, we don't allow links to anything from the government that is marked anything other than "UNCLASSIFIED."  The words coming after the classification are called caveats; the FOUO caveat means "For Official Use Only," meaning it can be shared amongst people who have a need to know, but it isn't intended for general release (someone correct me if I'm getting this wrong).

There are a couple of reasons not to allow links to documents that are classified anything other than UNCLASS-

1) it's the right thing to do
2) just because it's been compromised, doesn't mean it's declassified (Wikileaks)
3) if the site links to a bunch of compromised material, it runs the risk of getting banned at forward locations and on bases; a lot of our members are military or serving overseas so we don't want that to happen.


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 13, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> No drama Mike, that's not something we expect everyone to know.
> 
> Generally speaking, we don't allow links to anything from the government that is marked anything other than "UNCLASSIFIED."  The words coming after the classification are called caveats; the FOUO caveat means "For Official Use Only," meaning it can be shared amongst people who have a need to know, but it isn't intended for general release (someone correct me if I'm getting this wrong).
> 
> ...


absolutely correct....


----------

